# eMail Programme



## Y05h1 (25. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte auf meinem Server eine Email - Weiterleitung realisieren.
Also Emails die an user@meinedomain.de geschickt werden sollen dann an eine bestimmte adresse umgeleitet werden.
Ein eigenes Postfach finde ich für mich persönlich nicht sinnvoll, da eigentlich jeder einen account bei freemail anbietern, die ja sehr gut funktionieren, hat. (Es ist nur für einige meiner Freunde und mich gedacht)

Welche Programme, Tools, etc. würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auch für Tutorials, Bücher bin ich sehr dankbar.... mir ist so  ziemlich alles rechte.

gruß Y05h1!!


----------



## JohannesR (25. August 2005)

Postfix und die Alias-Tabelle bzw. Virtualuser-Tabelle.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2005)

In diesem Thread hab ich heute Morgen ein paar Links gepostet.
Da ging's um was aehnliches.


----------



## Y05h1 (25. August 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!

Ich werd mir das ganze mal ansehen und euch dann sagen ob ichs geschafft hab...


Y05h1


----------

